# Out Now: Chorus - "Modern Cinematic and Symphonic Choir for Kontakt Player"



## audioimperia (Feb 28, 2022)

*Out Now: Chorus - "Modern Cinematic and Symphonic Choir for Kontakt Player"*





BUY NOW

- $379 ($499 full) intro pricing through April 2nd
- Made for Kontakt Player / NKS
- 69GB

We are also excited to announce that we brought renowned Hollywood mixing and recording engineer Scott Michael Smith on board for Chorus. Scott's credits include The Revenant, The Handmaids Tale, It Chapter 2, Shazam!, Mank, The Gilded Age, The Adam Project, Call of Duty: Vanguard, and many others. He provided a signature mix mic for Chorus, that really brings the sound of modern film music to the library.

Take a listen to Chorus in context (everything in this track is Audio Imperia. Adam used Areia, Nucleus, Cerberus, Jaeger, and Chorus for this piece):


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Feb 28, 2022)

Oh my... impressive!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Feb 28, 2022)

I know it has yet to be announced, but any hint on whether existing owners of Audio Imperia's Jaegar, Nucleus, Solo etc will be entitled to an exclusive discount at all? Congratulations on the release of Chorus, this definitely looks to be something very special! 🌟


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 28, 2022)

Hmmmmmm - they are doing this incorrectly - they should only release tiny sound samples and offer a free gift for the first 500 people to pre-order -- amateurs


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 28, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Hmmmmmm - they are doing this incorrectly - they should only release tiny sound samples and offer a free gift for the first 500 people to pre-order -- amateurs


Isn't withholding the specs and pricing as long as possible enough secrecy?


----------



## Snarf (Feb 28, 2022)

I never make these type of comments, but Jasper Blunk + Audio Imperia + Blakus demo = unfair to my wallet!


----------



## pawelmorytko (Feb 28, 2022)

Having held off all other choir libraries (even though I've been very close to picking up either Freyja/Wotan, Eric Whitacre Choir, or Oceania), I think this one might actually be the one to get! Sound absolutely wonderful, well done!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 28, 2022)

Looking forward to this release!!


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Feb 28, 2022)

Can’t stop watching it hh


----------



## OHjorth (Mar 1, 2022)

So, I might have this composer friend from New Zealand who will be very sad in just two hours when the clock turns 00:00 and he hasn't been given the pricing information on the day it was promised. So maybe you could help him with that? His name is..... Steve?... Steven?

Oh, and he will be very happy when you also release the library in two hours since there's a new day in New Zealand then. If I'm not wrong you said you would release it on march 2nd? So... that's very soon! Might wanna get to it!

Thanks in advance

Best of regards

Olawf and ... Steve


----------



## ennbr (Mar 1, 2022)

OHjorth said:


> If I'm not wrong you said you would release it on march 2nd?


And since there a California based company I'm sure it will be released on the 2nd there time


----------



## OHjorth (Mar 1, 2022)

ennbr said:


> And since there a California based company I'm sure it will be released on the 2nd there time


You try to tell that to Steven! Just got off the phone with him and I can tell you he was crying intensively.

Or maybe it was a sheep in the background. It was hard to tell really. I (edit: I mean Steven) just really want this library now, immediately!


----------



## easyrider (Mar 1, 2022)

pawelmorytko said:


> Having held off all other choir libraries (even though I've been very close to picking up either Freyja/Wotan, Eric Whitacre Choir, or Oceania), I think this one might actually be the one to get! Sound absolutely wonderful, well done!


You need them all!


----------



## gohrev (Mar 1, 2022)

Colour me intrigued!


----------



## icecoolpool (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Delboy (Mar 1, 2022)

This or the fader ? ... hard decision


----------



## davidson (Mar 1, 2022)

Delboy said:


> This or the fader ? ... hard decision


Would be an easier decision if the fader unit came with a one off 50% audio imperia discount voucher, amirite?!


----------



## Delboy (Mar 1, 2022)

That would sway the decision for sure


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 1, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> specs & pricing coming March 1st


Today is March 1st!


----------



## Evans (Mar 1, 2022)

I need some good news today. Let's get this pricing info!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Mar 1, 2022)

It would be nice if we could even pre-order it!? 😁


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 1, 2022)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW this looks amazing, definitely will add this to my wishlist to get at some point! $379 seems quite good for intro though!


----------



## VVEremita (Mar 1, 2022)

I summon thee!


----------



## Peter Satera (Mar 1, 2022)

Posting for a friend, but they said the library sounds so impressive it cures erectile dysfunction...


----------



## pawelmorytko (Mar 1, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> Posting for a friend, but they said the library sounds so impressive it cures erectile dysfunction...


Can you please ping me and let me know when you find out if it does? Please, thanks. No reason at all, I'm just curious


----------



## OHjorth (Mar 1, 2022)

What is the range? Both recorded and "usable" would be nice to know 😁


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 1, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> Posting for a friend, but they said the library sounds so impressive it cures erectile dysfunction...


Let us know how it works out for you tomorrow! 😂


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 1, 2022)

Pricing is very fair for THIS.


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 1, 2022)

Well, I was going to get Choir Essentials in April and Freyja later this year but this might change everything.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 1, 2022)

I was lucky enough to get an early copy in preparation of my eventual overview of the library and wrote a track using it to act as the backdrop to the stream so I could show it used in context. However I chose to do a variation on one of my favourite video game themes 'Battlefield'. 

Given recent events, I won't be publically _pushing_ the track as a demo for Chorus but instead running it as a fundraiser for those in Ukraine who need financial support (via the red cross)

As this track was written for demoing Chorus though, I will comment on that aspect of it here on VI control. So the intro uses the slow vowels, then later in the track we have the men using traditional and women using the energetic vowels. All of which I think fit seamlessly up against all the other libraries used in the track (combo of Vista, Apassionata, JXL brass, Cinebrass...my usuals)



-DJ


----------



## Noeticus (Mar 1, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> I was lucky enough to get an early copy in preparation of my eventual overview of the library and wrote a track using it to act as the backdrop to the stream so I could show it used in context. However I chose to do a variation on one of my favourite video game themes 'Battlefield'.
> 
> Given recent events, I won't be publically _pushing_ the track as a demo for Chorus but instead running it as a fundraiser for those in Ukraine who need financial support (via the red cross)
> 
> ...



MONUMENTAL!!! GENIUS!!!


Which Apassionata? VSL? Spitfire?


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 1, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> MONUMENTAL!!! GENIUS!!!
> 
> 
> Which Apassionata? VSL? Spitfire?


Spitfire Apassionata and Vista playing nice.

-DJ


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 1, 2022)

I would be curious to hear the spot and close microphones only.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 1, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> I was lucky enough to get an early copy in preparation of my eventual overview of the library and wrote a track using it to act as the backdrop to the stream so I could show it used in context. However I chose to do a variation on one of my favourite video game themes 'Battlefield'.
> 
> Given recent events, I won't be publically _pushing_ the track as a demo for Chorus but instead running it as a fundraiser for those in Ukraine who need financial support (via the red cross)
> 
> ...



Wonderful work as always! Who was the solo singer? Was that recorded live? 

Sounds like this choir can avoid some of the usual pitfalls of choir samples.


----------



## ip20 (Mar 1, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> I was lucky enough to get an early copy in preparation of my eventual overview of the library and wrote a track using it to act as the backdrop to the stream so I could show it used in context. However I chose to do a variation on one of my favourite video game themes 'Battlefield'.
> 
> Given recent events, I won't be publically _pushing_ the track as a demo for Chorus but instead running it as a fundraiser for those in Ukraine who need financial support (via the red cross)
> 
> ...



Great work as always, but even more wonderful to lend the spotlight of your channel to support the Red Cross.


----------



## OHjorth (Mar 2, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> I was lucky enough to get an early copy in preparation of my eventual overview of the library and wrote a track using it to act as the backdrop to the stream so I could show it used in context. However I chose to do a variation on one of my favourite video game themes 'Battlefield'.
> 
> Given recent events, I won't be publically _pushing_ the track as a demo for Chorus but instead running it as a fundraiser for those in Ukraine who need financial support (via the red cross)
> 
> ...



Will you stream the overview and if so, when might that happen?


----------



## Circus de Terra (Mar 2, 2022)

Hello @audioimperia today is March the 2nd and my credit card is ready to be squeezed but I don't see Chorus yet in your website.


----------



## audioimperia (Mar 2, 2022)

Circus de Terra said:


> Hello @audioimperia today is March the 2nd and my credit card is ready to be squeezed but I don't see Chorus yet in your website.


Cause we’re on PST time  it’s coming today, don’t you worry


----------



## ennbr (Mar 2, 2022)

Circus de Terra said:


> Hello @audioimperia today is March the 2nd and my credit card is ready to be squeezed but I don't see Chorus yet in your website.


There offices should open in an hour or two


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 2, 2022)

As Daniel James would say, the release is TA-DAY!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 2, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> As Daniel James would say, the release is TA-DAY!


I'll do him one better. TWOOOO-DAYYYYY (cause of March 2nd? .... ok)


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 2, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I'll do him one better. TWOOOO-DAYYYYY (cause of March 2nd? .... ok)


Two day was Tuesday 2/22/22.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Mar 2, 2022)

Actually, that's

ta-*DAI*

I see no link in the op. I guess it's not coming today :(

But there is always hope!


----------



## titokane (Mar 2, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> Actually, that's
> 
> ta-*DAI*
> 
> ...


I mean, it's like 9am on the US west coast, so there's still plenty of day left


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 2, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> Actually, that's
> 
> ta-*DAI*
> 
> ...


----------



## ennbr (Mar 2, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> I see no link in the op. I guess it's not coming today :(
> 
> But there is always hope!


It's only a just after 9am give them time to have a cup of coffee and wakeup


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## AndrewS (Mar 2, 2022)

It's live!


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 2, 2022)

AndrewS said:


> It's live!


Confirmed, it's up!


----------



## Evans (Mar 2, 2022)

Some audio here that's new to me


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 2, 2022)

Truly a great inspiring library. Impressions video going up tmw!


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Mar 2, 2022)

Aaand... bought! Some user demos/sketches and possibly also a review coming soon


----------



## Rossy (Mar 2, 2022)

Cant wait for a walkthrough.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 2, 2022)

My body and wallet are ready!!!!


----------



## axb312 (Mar 2, 2022)

To be honest, Audio imperia typically does with 35-50% off on individual products. Wonder why the intro discount is capped at 25% only?


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 2, 2022)

Overview is up


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Mar 2, 2022)

axb312 said:


> To be honest, Audio imperia typically does with 35-50% off on individual products.


Are you referring to intro prices or sales prices? 50% off as an intro price would be quite unusual - I think the intro offer is very fair.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 2, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Are you referring to intro prices or sales prices? 50% off as an intro price would be quite unusual - I think the intro offer is very fair.


During sales they do 35-50 % off usually....Shouldn't the very first buyers of a product have the biggest discount (on account of the limited reviews/ feedback etc. available...)? This is something I don't understand.

Its strange to me that you think 50% off as an intro price is unusual...:(


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

https://www.audioimperia.com/products/chorus-modern-cinematic-and-symphonic-choir-for-kontakt-player site is up


----------



## Markrs (Mar 2, 2022)

axb312 said:


> During sales they do 35-50 % off usually....Shouldn't the very first buyers of a product have the biggest discount (on account of the limited reviews/ feedback etc. available...)? This is something I don't understand.
> 
> Its strange to me that you think 50% off as an intro price is unusual...:(


I would agree with Laurin that 50% off for intro is unusual. My Experience is that most libraries have around 25-35% off intro, this intro price is repeated a few times during sales with bigger discounts only happening after a year or so. This enables those that buy now to get a year+ of usage before the price is lowered in a later sale.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Mar 2, 2022)

axb312 said:


> During sales they do 35-50 % off usually....


Exactly - only off older products though. For example, I'm pretty sure we won't see Chorus lower than 379$ on Black Friday this year.



axb312 said:


> Shouldn't the very first buyers of a product have the biggest discount (on account of the limited reviews/ feedback etc. available...)?


I get your way of thought and I partially agree with you - but you have to consider that, as time goes on, newer, shinier and possibly better tools will be released. To stay competitive, developers have to offer incresingly large discounts when the libraries get older, or they have to lower the normal price (like ProjectSAM with their Symphobia libraries).


----------



## axb312 (Mar 2, 2022)

Price issues aside, do all the patches have 3 dynamic layers on this (Energetic syl, slow syl, sustains etc...)? The energetic syllables in the walkthrough sounded like they had only one dynamic layer.


----------



## Evans (Mar 2, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Price issues aside, do all the patches have 3 dynamic layers on this (Energetic syl, slow syl, sustains etc...)? The energetic syllables in the walkthrough sounded like they had only one dynamic layer.


The web site says "up to 3," but I'm not sure what that means. Could mean zero. Just silence.

Edit: FWIW, I quite like Audio Imperia's products and will likely pick up Chorus. But I think that kind of information on their graphic is very possibly worse than useless (that is, actively confusing), especially for non-native speakers. And they're not the only company that does it.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Mar 2, 2022)

I've been unreasonably excited for this release, but I also don't make purchases without first watching the walkthrough video. Any idea on when that might drop @audioimperia ?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 2, 2022)

Zhao Shen said:


> I've been unreasonably excited for this release, but I also don't make purchases without first watching the walkthrough video. Any idea on when that might drop @audioimperia ?


It's up here:


----------



## RonOrchComp (Mar 2, 2022)

Listening to the short notes at 8:15 - they sound really good, but it seems like they are just shortened versions of marcato notes, and not recorded as stac - that true?


----------



## fudge (Mar 2, 2022)

Are Native Instrument's servers build with driftwood? 3hours for 65GB on a 200Mbit/s (25MB/s) line is a bit rough.
Can't wait to play this library though, it's sounds amazing.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 2, 2022)

fudge said:


> Are Native Instrument's servers build with driftwood?


Someone’s feeling generous today. 😂

They’re held together by duct tape and a prayer that the hamster powering them doesn’t decide to take a day off from running on the wheel.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 2, 2022)

fudge said:


> Are Native Instrument's servers build with driftwood? 3hours for 65GB on a 200Mbit/s (25MB/s) line is a bit rough.
> Can't wait to play this library though, it's sounds amazing.


Downloading from NI is always a painful experience. It hurts so bad 🥵


----------



## fudge (Mar 2, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> They’re held together by duct tape and a prayer that the hamster powering them doesn’t decide to take a day off from running on the wheel.


Here's to hoping they keep it well fed at least 
Luckily I have Elden Ring to keep me company


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 2, 2022)

fudge said:


> Here's to hoping they keep it well fed at least
> Luckily I have Elden Ring to keep me company


I’m beginning to think Elden Ring is the real world and this one is fake.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 2, 2022)

axb312 said:


> During sales they do 35-50 % off usually....Shouldn't the very first buyers of a product have the biggest discount (on account of the limited reviews/ feedback etc. available...)? This is something I don't understand.
> 
> Its strange to me that you think 50% off as an intro price is unusual...:(


That's from a buyer's perspective though, and the buyer ultimately isn't the one deciding the level of discount. From a seller's perspective, you don't need to discount too deep right off the bat because you'll have some buzz boosting sales regardless.

Think about this too: new libraries haven't been used in media yet, so shouldn't they charge you *more* for the privilege of using unique samples? 

Of course i don't think they should, my point is really just that there are more factors at play.


----------



## emasters (Mar 2, 2022)

fudge said:


> Are Native Instrument's servers build with driftwood? 3hours for 65GB on a 200Mbit/s (25MB/s) line is a bit rough.


My sentiment exactly - hard to believe NI has such a poor download experience. Perhaps they could take some of the licensing fees and revenue from software and hardware products, and invest in a far better download infrastructure/partner. Really hard to believe one of the largest in the industry, has among the worst download experiences.


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 2, 2022)

Hope there will be a light version


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 2, 2022)

Initial impressions, besides sounding phenomenal, are this is a true workhorse choir for most applications from soft to bombastic. Almost every other choir library out there is a specialized tool for certain use cases, while this one seems to excel in multiple areas.

I think this is going to replace the following choirs in my template outside of some effects (risers, shouts, etc.). Below is a list of those, what they cost on a good sale and what this library eliminates the need/desire to purchase in the second list, along with what they cost at the best sale prices I've seen. Maybe this will help some come to grips with the price tag.

Likely replacing:

Strezov Freyja and Wotan (€138 each at 50% off)
PS Oceania 1 & 2 ($79 and $99)
8dio Lacrimosa ($148 at lol8DioPricing% off)
Soundiron Olympus Elements ($79)
Soundiron Requiem Light ($129)
Nucleus ($449)
Eliminating the need to buy:

Strezov Storm Choir Ultimate (€499, down to €249 at 50% off)
Dominus Pro ($649 down to $519 at 20% off)
Metropolis Ark 1 Choirs (€100)
Metropolis Ark 2 Choirs (€108)


----------



## Markrs (Mar 2, 2022)

The choir sounds amazing. Not something I need right now but I feel it would compliment the 8Dio choirs (Silka, Requiem Pro, Insolidus and Liberis), Tallinn and EastWest choirs (Symphonic and Hollywood). However, having all of those shows that I don’t need this right now and I can’t probably wait.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 2, 2022)

Wow, the "Energetic Syllables" is exactly what I was hoping for. Awesome!! And the "Slow Syllables" is equally impressive. They've really topped everything else out their it seems!!!


----------



## janwilke (Mar 2, 2022)

The sustains and syllables sound really nice. Legato transitions have the same problem I find in most choir libraries: they are far too pronounced and slow, so there's a really audible sliding between notes - as a choral conductor this is actually something I would tell my singers to avoid in most cases.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 2, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Initial impressions, besides sounding phenomenal, are this is a true workhorse choir for most applications from soft to bombastic. Almost every other choir library out there is a specialized tool for certain use cases, while this one seems to excel in multiple areas.
> 
> I think this is going to replace the following choirs in my template outside of some effects (risers, shouts, etc.). Below is a list of those, what they cost on a good sale and what this library eliminates the need/desire to purchase in the second list, along with what they cost at the best sale prices I've seen. Maybe this will help some come to grips with the price tag.
> 
> ...


Freya and Wotan are SATB - is this one?


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 2, 2022)

janwilke said:


> The sustains and syllables sound really nice. Legato transitions have the same problem I find in most choir libraries: they are far too pronounced and slow, so there's a really audible sliding between notes - as a choral conductor this is actually something I would tell my singers to avoid in most cases.


Might be less apparent if you raise the value of the sample start time.


----------



## janwilke (Mar 2, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Might be less apparent if you raise the value of the sample start time.


There might be a way to get it more to my liking. I'm just reacting to what I hear in the walkthrough.


----------



## CT (Mar 2, 2022)

Yeah, not sample start, but there is a control for how much of the transitions are heard.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 2, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Freya and Wotan are SATB - is this one?


Nope. That's not something that's all that important to me though. I'll just load up two separate instances of the men and women's for SATB stuff.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 2, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Nope. That's not something that's all that important to me though. I'll just load up two separate instances of the men and women's for SATB stuff.


But the recordings are blended across the sections - so not quite the same thing. Pointing out that it isn’t an exact replacement for Freya / Wotan. More similar to how Hollywood Choirs are setup (with better legato I’m assuming and more styles, but less word building capability).


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Mar 2, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> $148 at lol8DioPricing% off


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> But the recordings are blended across the sections - so not quite the same thing. Pointing out that it isn’t an exact replacement for Freya / Wotan. More similar to how Hollywood Choirs are setup (with better legato I’m assuming and more styles, but less word building capability).


It also doesn't have near the variety of syllables or even variety of vowels of Dominus. So Chorus sounds great but it doesn't seem like it is the choir to end all choirs. (Fortunately, I wasn't expecting it to be.) I'm just hoping for something of the playability of Oceania with a wider range of expression, that is, that is not aimed at fortissimo choir. From the demos and walkthroughs, it seems like it delivers on that count.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 2, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> But the recordings are blended across the sections - so not quite the same thing. Pointing out that it isn’t an exact replacement for Freya / Wotan. More similar to how Hollywood Choirs are setup (with better legato I’m assuming and more styles, but less word building capability).


I think you're arguing a point that I did not make here. I didn't say it would replace Freyja/Wotan for _everyone_. I said that it was going to replace it in my template for general use purposes. When I need a word salad choir that can do pp to mf or legato vowel work, I reached for these two. If I needed a loud, shouty word salad choir, I reached for Oceania. Now I will not need them for those purposes.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 2, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I think you're arguing a point that I did not make here. I didn't say it would replace Freyja/Wotan for _everyone_. I said that it was going to replace it in my template for general use purposes. When I need a word salad choir that can do pp to mf or legato vowel work, I reached for these two. If I needed a loud, shouty word salad choir, I reached for Oceania. Now I will not need them for those purposes.


I am not arguing  I agree, like you have experienced, this likely can fill the role of multiple existing products that a number of us have - and likely fill it even better. Thankfully I’ve been fairly judicious with my choir libraries so this doesn’t seem to duplicate any I have but can mostly slot right in next to them (EWC, Genesis, Hollywood Choirs - may be replaced, Oceania - may be replaced, Freya / Wotan).


----------



## river angler (Mar 2, 2022)

Large ensemble choir samples are notoriously tricky to convert into convincing playable/compositional instruments across all articulations with a sonic that is dynamically pleasing to play in while composing on the fly. Although competently put together I'm actually not tempted with this one sonically.

I actually find the musicality of this library somewhat clinical. If one compares its sustain articulations just musically/sonically with something like OT's Tallinn for example they lack a core "humanistic" vibe somehow- at least the walkthrough video certainly gives this impression. Again I find the usual limited compositional performance implementation of only CC able to control initial dynamics doesn't help. CC should only be used for crescendo/decrescendo of any orchestral sustains but not the initial dynamic: key velocity is the natural way to play in initial dynamics. The combo of key velocity for initial and CC to pick up from the velocity value to swell or de-swell as you can with all of Chris Hein's orchestral sustain articulations is something so obviously missing from so many of the main developers these days.

Pity- I was really hoping this library was going to improve on things. I'll stick with the various choral offerings spread across the few OT libraries I own that at least give one the option to trigger initial dynamics with key velocity if not the ultimate velocity/CC combo. I just find OT's choral samples, all be it less comprehensive articulation wise, are simply more musical sounding and hence inspiring to work with.


----------



## river angler (Mar 2, 2022)

janwilke said:


> ...Legato transitions have the same problem I find in most choir libraries: they are far too pronounced and slow, so there's a really audible sliding between notes - as a choral conductor this is actually something I would tell my singers to avoid in most cases.


...indeed! Legato has always been extremely tricky to implement in any choral library. I reckon if Stefano Maccarelli (Ethera Gold developer) were to apply his same fantastic true legato production technique to a choral library I reckon he would definitely be one developer who could potentially raise the bar in this field! However it takes a hell of a lot of time consuming work to record true legato samples between all intervals. Stefano takes months to record his vocalist, Clara Sorace, with every Ethera library he makes but many more putting the samples together and that's just a solo vocal! To do it with a 40 plus choir obviously presents a much bigger logistical hurdle if one just considers capturing the right performances of the singers alone!

Fast, medium and slow true legato articulations take months of dedicated recording time to truly capture!


----------



## janwilke (Mar 2, 2022)

river angler said:


> ...indeed! Legato has always been extremely tricky to implement in any choral library. I reckon if Stefano Maccarelli (Ethera Gold developer) were to apply his same fantastic true legato production technique to a choral library I reckon he would definitely be one developer who could potentially raise the bar in this field! However it takes a hell of a lot of time consuming work to record true legato samples between all intervals. Stefano takes months to record his vocalist, Clara Sorace, with every Ethera library he makes but many more putting the samples together and that's just a solo vocal! To do it with a 40 plus choir obviously presents a much bigger logistical hurdle if one just considers capturing the right performances of the singers alone!


I actually really like the legato transitions in Tallinn. They did it just right, the way a real choir would do it. I would gladly pay a lot of money for OT to make a comprehensive choral library - Tallinn is fantastic, but it is lacking a lot of articulations as well as upper end dynamics to be a bread and butter choral library.


----------



## river angler (Mar 3, 2022)

janwilke said:


> ...to be a bread and butter choral library.


...Yes! Tallinn has great musical magic in the performances but in it's style it would not be appropriate to have that bombastic ballsy upper end dynamics. However it covers the "spiritual" side of choral beautifully with a well implemented legato to boot! It just has that musical mojo which is inspirational to compose with.

As yet there is no "bread and butter" library on the market that covers all choral spectrums convincingly: by convincingly I mean with the all important musicality. This latest offering from Audio Imperia is a valiant effort but the sum of all its parts on paper just doesn't do it for me sonically even leaving the legatos out of the picture.

To my ears this library will work fine for video game music and trailers and could be used in the usual hybrid orchestral film queues but for more dedicated classical orchestral work it just isn't musical enough.


----------



## StefanoM (Mar 3, 2022)

river angler said:


> ...indeed! Legato has always been extremely tricky to implement in any choral library. I reckon if Stefano Maccarelli (Ethera Gold developer) were to apply his same fantastic true legato production technique to a choral library I reckon he would definitely be one developer who could potentially raise the bar in this field! However it takes a hell of a lot of time consuming work to record true legato samples between all intervals. Stefano takes months to record his vocalist, Clara Sorace, with every Ethera library he makes but many more putting the samples together and that's just a solo vocal! To do it with a 40 plus choir obviously presents a much bigger logistical hurdle if one just considers capturing the right performances of the singers alone!
> 
> Fast, medium and slow true legato articulations take months of dedicated recording time to truly capture!


Hi, This is the AudioImperia thread, but I'm taking part in this conversation, having been nominated. You say the right. The quality of the legato of the Ethera Gold Series, which I must say we have increased with Sahara Voices and Atlantis, is made possible thanks to months of work. To give you an idea, The Romantic True Legato (1 articulation, one dynamic level, two layers of True Legato with double samples for the legato and sustains, and not LOOP on the legato, with natural decay ) took two weeks of sampling, working every day 2 hours a day with the singer (over to 2 hours, the voice no longer works). The rest of the hours are editing and mapping.

Multiply this for 7 Articulations present in Atlantis.
We arrive at about 3 or more months of work ONLY for the True Legatos.

But there are limits also on that.
For example, you Can't do so FASTER passages with that, for now. Because it is an "emotive" Legato.

You understand well that doing the same for a choir's library is almost impossible that is much more complex work, more people involved, etc.

There are various approaches, in my opinion, for choirs.
But each has its advantages and disadvantages.

If you want absolute quality and expressiveness, perhaps sampling the syllables with a "real" phrasing, and then using Time Stretching like some of 8DIO or my Phrase Builder in Atlantis leads to maximum realism, but with much less flexibility and TimeStretching problem if you change a lot the original Tempo.

On the other hand, another way is like CHORUS by Audio Imperia, Dominus, or others; these libraries have much more flexibility and possibilities for the Syllables.

But maybe a little bit less expressiveness and naturalness. Especially if it is exposed or isolated,

So compromise is always, inevitable for any library, and any developer.

Anyway, I love CHORUS; I find it an excellent library, with a TOP-NOTCH lever, And I'm going to get it. I have a lot of Choir Libraries, but each one has lights and shadows. So the best is using different libraries AS USUAL. I found a little bit no sense to do an x VS y.

CHORUS is amazing that's all. I will use CHORUS; I will use OCEANIA, and I Will use WOTAN, FREYA or DOMINUS.. or LACRIMOSA..etc Because from all of these libraries I can get something unique.

The guys at Audio Imperia have done an exceptional job as usual, and I can only imagine the enormous amount of work behind it.

As I always say, the PERFECT library does not exist. The best is achieved by having more libraries.
It is almost inevitable. Because each developer has a Vison a specific Idea. And is not possible, or is so hard to create the Perfect tool with all the combinations possible.

So what can I say? Congratulations to all Audio Imperia Team for this fantastic new work. You rock, guys, and I said many times, you are one of my preferred developer teams. 

Cheers

Ste


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 3, 2022)

@river angler @janwilke There is a sample talk thread if you want to talk about other devs and their products. Not really kosher to do that in commercial threads.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Initial impressions, besides sounding phenomenal, are this is a true workhorse choir for most applications from soft to bombastic. Almost every other choir library out there is a specialized tool for certain use cases, while this one seems to excel in multiple areas.
> 
> I think this is going to replace the following choirs in my template outside of some effects (risers, shouts, etc.). Below is a list of those, what they cost on a good sale and what this library eliminates the need/desire to purchase in the second list, along with what they cost at the best sale prices I've seen. Maybe this will help some come to grips with the price tag.
> 
> ...


Freya is never leaving my SSD…..!


----------



## janwilke (Mar 3, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> @river angler @janwilke There is a sample talk thread if you want to talk about other devs and their products. Not really kosher to do that in commercial threads.


My apologies, I didn't realise this was the commercial thread.


----------



## audioimperia (Mar 3, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> Hi, This is the AudioImperia thread, but I'm taking part in this conversation, having been nominated. You say the right. The quality of the legato of the Ethera Gold Series, which I must say we have increased with Sahara Voices and Atlantis, is made possible thanks to months of work. To give you an idea, The Romantic True Legato (1 articulation, one dynamic level, two layers of True Legato with double samples for the legato and sustains, and not LOOP on the legato, with natural decay ) took two weeks of sampling, working every day 2 hours a day with the singer (over to 2 hours, the voice no longer works). The rest of the hours are editing and mapping.
> 
> Multiply this for 7 Articulations present in Atlantis.
> We arrive at about 3 or more months of work ONLY for the True Legatos.
> ...


Thanks so much Stefano! Really means a lot coming from a fellow developer.

To echo what Stefano is saying here: All of us developers, we are tool makers. We work incredibly hard on creating instruments that sound great, are easy to use, and that simply inspire. Inspire the user to write great music. And I'm sure I can speak for a lot of devs here that this is what we all strive for. We might have different approaches, different sampling philosophies, recording techniques, access to different rooms, different players/orchestras, etc. But at the core, we all strive to make inspiring instruments for all of you guys, to enjoy making music. 

And it's good to remember that what we do is take snapshots of performances, of human performances. We don't synthesize anything or try to fill the gaps with artificial intelligence generative modeling, the technology isn't quite there yet for that. It's not really real-time viable yet. Samples and recording players the way we devs do still is our best option at this point in time. And yes, that comes with certain restrictions and limitations but I am truly amazed by where sample development is in this day and age. Thinking back 20 years when I first started using samples, the current stage is massively different and has massively improved thanks to a lot of devs taking big risks and trying to push the boundaries of what's possible.

Any new library is not there to be the be-all-end-all thing. It's another flavor, another asset in your toolbox, another option. And any new library cannot replace the real human players behind it. It's not supposed to. But many virtual instrument users don't have access or budgets to hire big orchestras, choirs, etc. Virtual instruments and developers provide an amazing level of access and a level of choices that we haven't seen on this scale before. So take each product release with a grain of salt, do your research, talk to your peers, and find the libraries that resonate with you and your style of writing and that you feel can inspire you.

Hans said something a couple of months ago that really resonated with me (and he knows, he's the godfather of sampling):

_"Samples are - at best- a Snapshot, a still photograph. Quite different from the interplay and energy in the room of a performance. In a concert you get a hundred people’s emotion aimed in the same direction, with each one committed - and knowing - to why they are playing That note at That moment. The audience makes a huge difference, too, being co-conspirators at bringing a piece of fragile art to life. You don’t get that “live” energy and communication in a recording. It’s a different, manufactured thing. So that’s already a dilution of the spirit of making music. And it gets even harder when you try to record samples. To commit to the performance of a single note without the story-telling context of a structure - which is what you could think a composition being - takes huge skill and is exhausting.

Ultimately, the sample mock-up and the performed piece should be emotionally incomparable. That doesn’t mean one is better than the other. It’s just that a composer programming and performing every note himself is a laser-sharp singular point of view of one person, as opposed to the energy of a whole room of living, breathing passion."_

So here's to all the devs out there pushing into the unknown and to all of you guys believing in us and supporting us. Because that's what's going to create the next leap forward in making even better virtual instruments. Cheers! Prost!


----------



## river angler (Mar 3, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> Hi, This is the AudioImperia thread, but I'm taking part in this conversation, having been nominated. You say the right. The quality of the legato of the Ethera Gold Series, which I must say we have increased with Sahara Voices and Atlantis, is made possible thanks to months of work. To give you an idea, The Romantic True Legato (1 articulation, one dynamic level, two layers of True Legato with double samples for the legato and sustains, and not LOOP on the legato, with natural decay ) took two weeks of sampling, working every day 2 hours a day with the singer (over to 2 hours, the voice no longer works). The rest of the hours are editing and mapping.
> 
> Multiply this for 7 Articulations present in Atlantis.
> We arrive at about 3 or more months of work ONLY for the True Legatos.
> ...


Ciao! Stefano! Sono totalmente d'accordo con lei! c'è il chiaroscuro in tutti libraries!

...It's a mighty task to produce a detailed infinitely playable choral library- choirs are no doubt the most challenging of all the instruments in the orchestral pallet to sample- especially in great detail!

As I said I think Audio Imperia have done an admirable job with Chorus and maybe even their supreme efforts do indeed point out again that it's nigh on impossible to create an all encompassing choral library even with a large budget as the sheer amount of time and organisation needed to sample just the dynamic layers, let alone any round robin takes and legato performances is an immense undertaking! 

Getting the legatos and dynamic layers to sit well in a playable instrument is 90% down to the actual performance of the musicians when the samples were initially recorded of course and that incurs weeks sometimes months of studio time! It's only then one is truly reminded of why some libraries are more expensive than others to cover those costs!

I agree every choral library has it's strengths and weaknesses. At the end of the day we all choose what suits our own particular needs.

Maybe I am a little guilty of taking for granted the huge steps in sampling that has taken place over the last decade bringing us the wealth of choral libraries that are all able to choose from now! I guess for me personally this one just doesn't quite grab me as much as others.


----------



## audioimperia (Mar 3, 2022)

river angler said:


> Maybe I am a little guilty of taking for granted the huge steps in sampling that has taken place over the last decade bringing us the wealth of choral libraries that are all able to choose from now! I guess for me personally this one just doesn't quite grab me as much as others.


We all fall into that trap from time to time. And that's totally ok if it's not your cup of tea  We all have that "specific sound" in our heads and if this one doesn't resonate with you maybe something else will. It's all good!


----------



## river angler (Mar 3, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> We all fall into that trap from time to time. And that's totally ok if it's not your cup of tea  We all have that "specific sound" in our heads and if this one doesn't resonate with you maybe something else will. It's all good!


🙏 You are a gent sir!

I would also point out that actually using a new library in the context of a project can be a revelation compared to what one perceives from video demos! Case in point: I own all of Chris Hein's orchestral instruments but initially for a year I was completely against acquiring them based on all the video demos I saw before something triggered me to finally invest in them. Once I had them in the studio I was astonished how inspiring they are to compose with!

Maybe this could be the case with your library! Technically I just wish you could use velocity to trigger initial dynamics! That dynamic playability from ones fingertips rather than the modwheel/volume pedal is essential for the way I compose with all sustained articulations. Is it possible you will add the option to control the dynamics of sustain articulations in Chorus with key velocity in an update? (Orchestral Tools offer this option throughout all their libraries!)


----------



## AndrewS (Mar 3, 2022)

Is there a way to toggle off the auto advance for the syllables in the phrase builder? So the only way to switch syllables would be through the keyswitches?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 3, 2022)

AndrewS said:


> Is there a way to toggle off the auto advance for the syllables in the phrase builder? So the only way to switch syllables would be through the keyswitches?


could be wrong but I bet you just KS and it will follow that.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2022)

Here is something more along the lines of a quieter sacred tone... I think CHORUS does this very nicely too

Strings- Appassionata
Oboe- SOLO
Flute- SOLO


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 3, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Price issues aside, do all the patches have 3 dynamic layers on this (Energetic syl, slow syl, sustains etc...)? The energetic syllables in the walkthrough sounded like they had only one dynamic layer.


I've gone through each patch and can confirm the following dynamic layers based on voice counts:
Legato Ah: 3
Legato Ooh: 2
Legato Mmh: 2
Sustained Ah: 3
Sustained Ooh: 2
Sustained Mmh: 2
Sustained Eh: 3
Sustained Eeh: 2
Sustained Oh: 3
Staccato Ah: Sounds like 3 but could be two
Traditional Syllables: 3
Energetic Syllables: 3
Slow Syllables: 3


----------



## DarthSouls (Mar 4, 2022)

Loving it so far!
Was already a huge fan of the "Not for purists"-choirs, and the Soltvedt-legatos. Seeing a cooperation between these two developers is really nice.
One issue though, I've already reported it, but I'm curious if I'm the only one: the multis say they're not a Kontakt player lib. But they should be (6.6.1+). Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## DarthSouls (Mar 4, 2022)

Did a quick mockup with two patches: Men Energetic Syllables + Women Energetic Syllables (combined + separate)


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 4, 2022)

Here's my presentation, walkthrough and review of Chorus including a naked demo to test its limits. Chorus is crazy versatile, more than I expected.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 4, 2022)

Q. Are the syllables playing order editable ?


----------



## Evans (Mar 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Q. Are the syllables playing order editable ?


Yes, but their Content Overview video shows that there are benefits in keeping them in default order, at least for the Slow Syllables.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 4, 2022)

Evans said:


> Yes, but their Content Overview video shows that there are benefits in keeping them in default order, at least for the Slow Syllables.



OK, I see. 

One more question, can some of the Syllables I don't want to trigger be deleted, so I could use only three, or four of them ?


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK, I see.
> 
> One more question, can some of the Syllables I don't want to trigger be deleted, so I could use only three, or four of them ?


Yeah you pick what you want, including repeats etc.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 4, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Yeah you pick what you want, including repeats etc.


Cool. THANKS


----------



## VVEremita (Mar 4, 2022)

zedmaster said:


> Here's my presentation, walkthrough and review of Chorus including a naked demo to test its limits. Chorus is crazy versatile, more than I expected.



The basses' slow syllables at lowest dynamics at the beginning of your demo sound really good. That timbre is stunning.


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 4, 2022)

VVEremita said:


> The basses' slow syllables at lowest dynamics at the beginning of your demo sound really good. That timbre is stunning.


Yeah, the slow syllables flow insanely well. Definitely a highlight of the library.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## dcoscina (Mar 6, 2022)

Here is another one featuring Chorus. too much fun.


----------



## PeterTomlinson (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m loving the library so far. I know Audio Imperia is known to do updates that add new features and sometimes even new instruments. On that note, I feel like some really great shouts and FXs would complete this library. I love every aspect of it, and I feel like it’d be even better with some angry shouts, glissandos, maybe a whisper patch? Just something to push it over the edge and really replace all my other choir libraries 😄


----------



## MusicStudent (Mar 7, 2022)

Not that we need more encouragement, but Simeon has a way of highlighting this library to bring out its best.


----------



## Jose7822 (Mar 7, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> Not that we need more encouragement, but Simeon has a way of highlighting this library to bring out its best.




He does that with everything he touches though. He’s a musical genius.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 7, 2022)

Great stuff, @audioimperia !


----------



## Juulu (Mar 7, 2022)

Does anyone know if you're able to set a cc to tighten the length/release of the energetic syllables?


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 7, 2022)

Expanded this a touch and remixed. LPX is actually nicer than I remembered...


----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 9, 2022)

Being a bit of a fanboy of Audio Imperia, I’m surprisingly a bit reluctant to pull the trigger on this one. While i think it sounds excellent, I’m not sure if i can justify another choir library. 

That being said, what makes it tempting is AI’s damn near perfect programming and playability. They’re amongst the best (if not the best) when it comes to this aspect of sampling. I would love a choir that encompasses AI’s approach to sample libraries, and this might just be it.

Either way, congrats @audioimperia for creating another (what seems to be) gem of a library.


----------



## Mithnaur (Mar 9, 2022)

It's with a bit of a tight heart that I won't be able to give in to temptation this time.
This library sounds great. Breadth, emotion, subtlety, versatility, these are qualifiers that I had more and more difficulty to find in the epic and very modern orchestral music. It pleases the ears 
With Solo it is the 2nd one from Audio Imperia that I intend to add one day or another to my template.
But I already bought recently Insolidus and Appassionata among others and it would not be reasonable to add this one.
Well for Insolidus it is the good deal that seduced me (especially since I wanted it for a long time) but if I had hesitated at that time with Chorus, I am not sure that my choice would have been the same.
But frankly congratulations to the @audioimperia team for this work which must have been titanic.
And it's without a doubt that the acquisition is only a postponement!


----------



## Mithnaur (Mar 9, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> This is a commercial announcement thread. It's better to ask this question on the sample talk version of this thread.


That's right. I removed the question from my post.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2022)

Mithnaur said:


> That's right. I removed the question from my post.


And I deleted my post.


----------



## PeterTomlinson (Mar 12, 2022)

Just did a mock-up of my favorite video game piece, Dragonborn from Skyrim. I love the energetic syllables in Chorus so much! 









Elder Scrolls V - Dragonborn - Audio Imperia Chorus Demo


Listen to Elder Scrolls V - Dragonborn - Audio Imperia Chorus Demo by ScoreToSettle - Peter Tomlinson #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 12, 2022)

Trinity said:


> Nothing special with this library!


The same could be said of your posting history.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 12, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> The same could be said of your posting history.


I almost fell out of my chair lol.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 12, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I almost fell out of my chair lol.


Me too.


----------



## MusicStudent (Mar 12, 2022)

Simeon just helped me make my decision, maybe he can help you too. Go to time 1:07:34


----------



## EricL (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks everyone for this thread! I was looking for a good all-around choir and was leaning towards the Soundiron Vocal Suite 2 but I think this is what I was looking for! I asked AI if there was going to be any dedicated solo vocals but they said there were no plans to do that which is fair. 

I chose Chorus because it can do both soft and epic music. I couldn't find too many examples of softness for Requiem so I went with this instead. For solo vocals, I think I'll try to find Voices of Rapture separately.


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 15, 2022)

EricL said:


> Thanks everyone for this thread! I was looking for a good all-around choir and was leaning towards the Soundiron Vocal Suite 2 but I think this is what I was looking for! I asked AI if there was going to be any dedicated solo vocals but they said there were no plans to do that which is fair.
> 
> I chose Chorus because it can do both soft and epic music. I couldn't find too many examples of softness for Requiem so I went with this instead. For solo vocals, I think I'll try to find Voices of Rapture separately.


I'm guessing you're looking for solo vocals that will go well with the choir, but Ethera Atlantis is still on intro price, and arguably the best solo vocal library ever at a REALLY fair price.
Just thought I would mention it.
Requim can go soft, but Chorus is a much more modern product. 
If staccato is important to you .. Don't go Requim. 
You have to adjust each note in the piano roll to make it fit the tempo. It's a realy pain to work with.
Wish they would work on some updates on it, because it's a great choir, but has some shortcoming, but oh well, it's an old choir


----------



## EricL (Mar 15, 2022)

ThisFellowPlayingTheCello said:


> I'm guessing you're looking for solo vocals that will go well with the choir, but Ethera Atlantis is still on intro price, and arguably the best solo vocal library ever at a REALLY fair price.
> Just thought I would mention it.
> Requim can go soft, but Chorus is a much more modern product.
> If staccato is important to you .. Don't go Requim.
> ...


Woah! Thanks for the quick reply! That's information that I can't just look up so I'm glad I joined this forum haha. Well to be honest, I was really looking for Solo Tenor voices and I'm not sure if Ethera has that. I was also looking AI's Solo since it has solo sopranos.. would you have any advice or comparisons between the two? Thank you so much for being involved in this. I'm confident that I've made a good choice in going with Chorus now as I still had lingering thoughts in the back of my head. (I didn't have much time to play around because it took forever to install).


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 15, 2022)

EricL said:


> Woah! Thanks for the quick reply! That's information that I can't just look up so I'm glad I joined this forum haha. Well to be honest, I was really looking for Solo Tenor voices and I'm not sure if Ethera has that. I was also looking AI's Solo since it has solo sopranos.. would you have any advice or comparisons between the two? Thank you so much for being involved in this. I'm confident that I've made a good choice in going with Chorus now as I still had lingering thoughts in the back of my head. (I didn't have much time to play around because it took forever to install).


Was kind of bad advice, since it's more a cinematic female vocal.
So not what you're looking for at all 
Or maybe who knows. Haver a listen haha


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 15, 2022)

Not really kosher to promote other developer’s libraries in a commercial thread, y’all.


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 15, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Not really kosher to promote other developer’s libraries in a commercial thread, y’all.


Good point. Sry bout that


----------



## DarthSouls (Mar 20, 2022)

Mockup showcasing the CHORUS Slow Syllables in context (mostly more Audio Imperia and some strings from BBC & Audiobro).


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 23, 2022)

Is the Chorus update 1.0.1 an automatic update or do we have to do a manual download of it an move something in the folders?


----------



## PeterTomlinson (Apr 11, 2022)

Year of the Dragon - Audio Imperia Chorus


Listen to Year of the Dragon - Audio Imperia Chorus by ScoreToSettle - Peter Tomlinson #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl




Finally got a full demo out, taking inspiration from kung fu panda and honor of kings!


----------



## onnomusic (Jun 10, 2022)

I must say this sounds really good, but as choirs aren't a big part of my music, I'd be happy with just installing the premixed mixes (to save some space on my HD). Does anyone know if there any way to do this?


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 28, 2022)

One question please : does the syllabes only work with keyswitches or is there an auto cycle mode ?
Each time we play the keyboard we go to the next one . 
Thanks.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 28, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> One question please : does the syllabes only work with keyswitches or is there an auto cycle mode ?
> Each time we play the keyboard we go to the next one .
> Thanks.


Auto cycle is the default option. You also can build your own cycle order.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 28, 2022)

Adam Takacs said:


> Auto cycle is the default option. You also can build your own cycle order.


Thanks but we must use sustain pedal for it to work by default or Not ? I saw this in a vidéo. ..


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 28, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Thanks but we must use sustain pedal for it to work by default or Not ? I saw this in a vidéo. ..


No, the cycle works by pressing keys.


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 29, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Thanks but we must use sustain pedal for it to work by default or Not ? I saw this in a vidéo. ..


The sustain pedal is used to have the choir sing the same syllable while playing different chords. You have to release the pedal in order to go to the next syllable, or simply stop pressing the pedal and the choir will automatically change syllables on every chord played.

The specific syllables that were recorded can be organized in any order you want on the interface itself, or you can create custom keyswitches. Both methods are supported.

HTH


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 29, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> The sustain pedal is used to have the choir sing the same syllable while playing different chords. You have to release the pedal in order to go to the next syllable, or simply stop pressing the pedal and the choir will automatically change syllables on every chord played.
> 
> The specific syllables that were recorded can be organized in any order you want on the interface itself, or you can create custom keyswitches. Both methods are supported.
> 
> HTH


Thanks a lot for those informations !


----------

